# Skyblue Vaping anyone?



## Scorpion_8900 (10/5/19)

Hi guys,

I've spoken to a few people and heard that Skyblue vaping is no longer in business, this is really unfortunate. I hope Thanos isn't behind this. 

I used to love their Ambrosia eliquid, and I know a few people that are really missing it. Its as if one of our South African treasures have sunk to the bottom of the ocean forever. 

Is there anyone that can help with getting in touch with them?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (10/5/19)

Scorpion_8900 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've spoken to a few people and heard that Skyblue vaping is no longer in business, this is really unfortunate. I hope Thanos isn't behind this.
> 
> ...



@Scorpion_8900 Yes, I also loved Ambrosia, as well as Strawberry Snap. Guess what???? 

EDIT: @Silver I recall that you also liked Skyblue


https://www.thevapery.co.za/collections/skyblue-vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (17/7/19)

I wonder what's happened to Skyblue at The Vapery? (See my post above). There's nothing on their website.


----------



## Willyza (17/7/19)

https://www.facebook.com/SkyBlueVaping/
This may help ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (17/7/19)

Willyza said:


> https://www.facebook.com/SkyBlueVaping/
> This may help ?



Thanks @Willyza but they closed their business about a year ago, that's why I was so excited to see that The Vapery was going to stock their juice.


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/7/19)

I always wanted to try their Custard as it was always said to be the best one ever by almost anyone who had it, so I am hoping this will be available as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (18/7/19)

ivc_mixer said:


> I always wanted to try their Custard as it was always said to be the best one ever by almost anyone who had it, so I am hoping this will be available as well.



Try Ambrosia as well. Fascinating flavour of ...? Who knows - they would never say

Reactions: Like 1


----------

